# Has anyone received a statement from Dikhololo lately?



## tlt (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't received a statement from Dikhololo since 2009.  Does anyone know when these statements usually sent?  Does anyone know what the 2011 maint fee is for a two bedroom?  Also, who should I send my payment to dikhololo?  Is it still Theresa?


----------



## jkrich (Nov 19, 2010)

The last statement I received was in March 2010 with the balances as of January 1, 2010.
I paid the 2011 maintenance fee (2 bedroom) in March 2010 and the estimated fee was R2751.  I haven't received a statement showing the adjustment for the actual fees yet.

In March Theresa van Dyk of the financial department was the person trading emails with me.  Her email showed as fin@dikhololo.co.za.  I believe that is the finance department email so if she has moved on someone else should respond to the email.

Jerry


----------



## tlt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry!


----------



## Scott Riddle (Dec 9, 2010)

*Dikhololo Owners Levies (Dues) Contact Info*

Dikhololo Owners - If you wish to pay your levies you will need to contact Chris Mokoena at fin@dikhololo.co.za Theresa and Judy are still working at Dikhololo but no longer in the levies department. If you have questions concerning the information you will need to provide of fax details visit our service site www.tradingtime.net > Resort Dues. If you have any additional questions concerning Dikhololo you are welcome to call me directly. This will be my 12th year of doing business with Dikhololo. - Regards,  Scott Riddle


----------



## tonigirl3 (Dec 29, 2010)

tlt said:


> I haven't received a statement from Dikhololo since 2009.  Does anyone know when these statements usually sent?  Does anyone know what the 2011 maint fee is for a two bedroom?  Also, who should I send my payment to dikhololo?  Is it still Theresa?


I requested maintenance fees many many times. Finally had to pay it blindly using Mt. Amanzi site. Am having all kinds of trouble with credit card company stating that this is a financial company (huh) and I have approx. $70-80 in fees posted since this was considered a "cash advance". Still haven't straightened it out since credit card company says the code used was a financial institution code. Also receipt says Dikhololo Financies. Do not know what financies pertains to. So be careful.Also maintenance was $293 per week and not $225-$275 as some people are advertising.


----------



## philjonescrs (Mar 10, 2011)

*Dues have increased 19% since 2009???!!!*



tlt said:


> I haven't received a statement from Dikhololo since 2009.  Does anyone know when these statements usually sent?  Does anyone know what the 2011 maint fee is for a two bedroom?  Also, who should I send my payment to dikhololo?  Is it still Theresa?



Had not received a statement from Dikholo since last year as of 03/01/2011, so emailed them authorization to pay my 2011 levy and asked them to send me a PAID receipt.  I also asked them to deposit my week into Daelive.

Received an invoice on 3/7/2011.  Levy increased from 1694 rand in 2009 to 2016 rand in 2011 = a 19% increase!!!!  Anyone know what's going on?????  Thanks.


----------



## EWSteyn (Jul 16, 2011)

philjonescrs said:


> Received an invoice on 3/7/2011.  Levy increased from 1694 rand in 2009 to 2016 rand in 2011 = a 19% increase!!!!  Anyone know what's going on?????  Thanks.



The levy for a 1BR at Dikhololo was R 1694 in 2009, R 1848 in 2010 and R 2016 in 2011. This amounts to an increase of slightly over 9% per year. In the South African context this inflation is actually reasonable if you consider that property and labour expenses are increasing at even higher rates. For example, electricity costs in South Africa currently increases at 25% per year!!!

On top of the increases above, the USD/ZAR exchange rate has weakened tremendously from beginning 2009 when it was around R10 per dollar to currently around R 6.90 per dollar. In future this should reverse again, because in general the developed nations are much more productive and innovative than other nations, BUT it will only happen when the debt problems are properly contained. 

Regards,
Eugene


----------

